# Roma - Juventus 1-0 gol Totti



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Grande gol di totti nell'uno a zero per la Roma

Video da YouTube


----------



## Fry Rossonero (16 Febbraio 2013)

che secca!
a che velocità andrà un pallone cosi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

fenomeno! non riesco a vedere una Roma senza Totti


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto al Milan.


----------



## 2515 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> che secca!
> a che velocità andrà un pallone cosi?


98 km/h


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Immenso Conte che si lamenta dei troppi impegni ravvicinati mentre quando la scorsa stagione noi dicevamo le stesse cose ci prendeva per il sedere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

cmq dicono 114 km non 98


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cmq dicono 114 km non 98



...eccesso di velocità...
....comunque la Gazzetta scrive 116 km/h...


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Immenso Conte che si lamenta dei troppi impegni ravvicinati mentre quando la scorsa stagione noi dicevamo le stesse cose ci prendeva per il sedere.



Non conosce vergogna... e la gente ha memoria talmente corta che nessuno si ricorda di ste cose


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

cmq Buffon è il portiere più battuto da Totti in carriera...10 gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2013)

Questo video è più bello:

http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/sportmediaset/tutti_i_gol/373748/zuliani-a-bocca-asciutta.html

Anelka.. Balotelli.. Quagliarella.. Totti... Un uomo distrutto


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (19 Febbraio 2013)

Totti è tutt'ora l'attaccante più forte in serie A, forse il solo Cavani gli compete.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Febbraio 2013)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Totti è tutt'ora l'attaccante più forte in serie A, forse il solo Cavani gli compete.



Fuoriclasse.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (20 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Fuoriclasse.



Io sono calcisticamente innamorato di lui da sempre.

Magari l'ho visto solo io, ma per caso hai visto l'apertura al volo, da 50 metri, SUI PIEDI per Torosidis?


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2013)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Io sono calcisticamente innamorato di lui da sempre.
> 
> Magari l'ho visto solo io, ma per caso hai visto l'apertura al volo, da 50 metri, SUI PIEDI per Torosidis?


----------

